# Bauer Reels



## Troutchaser (Jan 1, 2013)

Anyone ever use a Bauer?


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

Yup, I have a Bauer JM1 reel. VERY high quality, precision fit and finish, and made in the USA. They also offer EXCELLENT customer service.


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

I have a Bauer M-5---- like sbreech said---I had an issue that as the line payed out on a run---it would tighten its drag more on its own---bad scenario in fish making long runs---a tightening drag on a smaller and smaller effective diameter. I lost a couple fish before i realized what was happening.

I never checked whether i had the reel spooled for right hand retrieve--that might have made a difference. Ive never used the reel again on fish that made a long first run where i might get in that situation.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ledslinger said:


> I have a Bauer M-5---- like sbreech said---I had an issue that as the line payed out on a run---it would tighten its drag more on its own---bad scenario in fish making long runs---a tightening drag on a smaller and smaller effective diameter. I lost a couple fish before i realized what was happening.
> 
> I never checked whether i had the reel spooled for right hand retrieve--that might have made a difference. Ive never used the reel again on fish that made a long first run where i might get in that situation.


So I'm a bit confused. Did that happen because you had it spooled incorrectly? I have had no issues with mine whatsoever, the drag stays set where I put it, and is buttery smoothe (cork / rulon drag - just add oil once in a while). If you do have a problem with the reel, Bauer will fix it without a doubt!


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Hi Sbreech---ck pms


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ledslinger said:


> Hi Sbreech---ck pms


 
Nothing there yet...


----------



## ledslinger (Aug 24, 2006)

Ill post what i wrote in the pm---dont know why it didnt happen

hi sbreech---i was having tendonitis problems with my right elbow and went fishing for albies so i switched the wind to the opposite side (right crank)--- at any rate the drag was self tightening.(ill have to see which way the spool turns in relation to the drag direction) and was complicated worse by a smaller diameter of line left on the spool----it took loosing a couple hot fish breaking off to realize what the problem was.


----------



## sbreech (Jun 6, 2010)

ledslinger said:


> Ill post what i wrote in the pm---dont know why it didnt happen
> 
> hi sbreech---i was having tendonitis problems with my right elbow and went fishing for albies so i switched the wind to the opposite side (right crank)--- at any rate the drag was self tightening.(ill have to see which way the spool turns in relation to the drag direction) and was complicated worse by a smaller diameter of line left on the spool----it took loosing a couple hot fish breaking off to realize what the problem was.


 
Ahhh, gotcha! Don't mess with tendonitis. That is CRAZY painful.


----------

